# Cherry shrimp are dying fast



## Jag1980 (Sep 19, 2008)

I did a water change and the next day the eggs are hatching, but the babies are dying because they flail around the tank and lay on the substrate upside down and on their sides, but they still seem to be alive for about 1 day then they all die.. 2 of my older male shrimp died and was acting the same way.
Once in a while or when disturbed they will sprint a quick jolt and fall back to the substrate.
When they are laying on their back, their little arms or going like they are grooming a plant, but there is nothing there. kinda like they are running on their back. 
2 days later;
All my other shrimp are underneath the lip next to the inlet tube of my Bio-wheel mini close to the surface huddled together. A couple of them are swimming around the tank.
They are also not as ruby red colored as they used to be.
I see no small baby shrimp anywhere in my tank..
My Nerite snails and Trumpet snails seem to be ok
I have had this shrimp tank setup for about 3+ months, I started out with 12 shrimp and I haven't had 1 death, until now..
I have had my shrimp hatch a batch of eggs in the past and a few survived.
Nothing has been sprayed in the air and no house cleaning has been done around the tank with chemicals.
I do a water change once a week to 10 days at 35%
Nitrate is at 0 to 5 
pH is at 7.8 
Temp 74-75f 
Ammonia 0.0
Nitrite 0.0
I did another water change and added a fluval 1 plus filter filled with carbon. 
















Tank is unorganized at the moment.
This picture was taken about 3 weeks ago


----------



## smokin (Mar 23, 2009)

same thing just happened to me. all my rcs died . they started turning kind awhite. and swimming weird. dont know why tho.


----------



## Jag1980 (Sep 19, 2008)

smokin said:


> same thing just happened to me. all my rcs died . they started turning kind awhite. and swimming weird. dont know why tho.


What do you have in your tank and what products and food do you use?
If we both are using or have the same something, it's worth knowing.


----------



## smokin (Mar 23, 2009)

hey i have a 10 gal. planted tank all i put in is some kens sticks. the ones with calcium. and kens spirulina sticks. regular black gravel. with a 10 gallon hob filter. this just happened last night. they alll died yesterday.i keep a pair of bn, and a bunch of baby briggs. i thought the water might have been cold. but i have no clue what casued it. ive had they shrimps for at least two weeks. some were in there for 3 months. what urs


----------



## AquaVu (Jan 11, 2008)

Jag1980 said:


> I did a water change and the next day the eggs are hatching, but the babies are dying because they flail around the tank and lay on the substrate upside down and on their sides, but they still seem to be alive for about 1 day then they all die.. 2 of my older male shrimp died and was acting the same way.
> Once in a while or when disturbed they will sprint a quick jolt and fall back to the substrate.
> When they are laying on their back, their little arms or going like they are grooming a plant, but there is nothing there. kinda like they are running on their back.
> 2 days later;
> ...


 
Something must definitely contaminated the water for the shrimps to react this way. The difficult thing to find out what it is and only you could figure it out. Sorry to hear and good luck


----------



## Jag1980 (Sep 19, 2008)

I use less then 1ml of Flourish Excel every 2 to 3 days and 1ml of Flourish fertilizer once a week.
I use prime water conditioner
3M colorquartz sand
I feed them Tetra crisps and some tiny pieces Hikari algae wafers
Bio-wheel mini.

This problem started for me 3 days ago.:confused1:


----------



## Jag1980 (Sep 19, 2008)

Only thing I have change was the type of cigarettes I smoke. 
I normally always smoke only American Spirit all natural, no additive tobacco, but 5 days ago I got a different type of tobacco (bugler tobacco) American spirit was $20 more a can then it was last week is why I got something different.
I use filtered tubes to make my own ciggs

When you smoke, your fingers smell like smoke, this could leave some toxic residue on your fingers? Since my tobacco is not the natural kind like is was before, maybe the additives in this new stuff I got was enough to contaminate the tank? Just a thought.. 
Normally my hands are always clean, but I might have had a couple smokes earlier before putting my hand in the tank to pull out some plants.


----------



## smokin (Mar 23, 2009)

im clueless sorrry for your losses. dont know much about shrimps


----------

